

1st NYC CoderDojo Meetup - This Saturday - carlsednaoui

Hi HN,<p>For those that don't know, CoderDojo is a free non-for-profit movement to help young people (ages 7-17) learn how to code.<p>We will be hosting the 1st NYC CoderDojo this Saturday. If you know any youngsters that may be interested in joining us for an afternoon of learning and fun, please share this with them.<p>The event is free and we will have laptops available for kids that don't have one. Also, parents are welcome to join!<p>Event details: coderdojonyc.eventbrite.com<p>Live in NYC and want to volunteer? Awesome! Please sign-up here: http://eepurl.com/kJZDf
======
thetabyte
I'm a 17 year old programmer and Rails developer, and I'll be interning with a
New York company this summer, late June to late August. I don't know how in
depth these are going to get (HTML & CSS are a few years back for me) or how
late into the summer these will run, but either way I'd love to be there--
whether to learn or to help other young people get involved in code. Seems
like a fantastic opportunity to meet other young programmers. Keep it up!

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thetabyte, we'd love to have you join our group of volunteers! Please email me
either at username@ g mail.com or coderdojonyc@ g m ail.com

------
carlsednaoui
Clickable links:

Event page: <http://coderdojonyc.eventbrite.com/>

Volunteer Sign-up: <http://eepurl.com/kJZDf>

------
jenius
Getting kids into code is what it's all about. Let's do it

------
whelton
So awesome CoderDojo is now in NYC!

